# 군요 vs 네요



## wonlon

I have long been puzzled about the difference between these two endings - 군요 and -네요. They both express exclamation over newly-known facts (as some books of mine said), but what is their difference? And really only newly-known facts?


----------



## terredepomme

-네요是比較女生感覺.


----------



## kenjoluma

I have to disagree with terredepomme. -네 is used by males as well. And it doesn't necessarily feel feminine at all.
I am a guy, and I always say this. '네 그렇네요.' '맞네요' '좋네요'...

I found an article on this.
http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=081&aid=0001999069

According to the article, 네 gives more emphasis on surprise. And 네 doesn't go with -더- unlike 군.

I don't know why, but in spoken language, 네 is much much much (x10) more used than 군 (or its original form 구나). 
[EDIT] 군 or 구나 has some literary or poetic sense, I guess.

FYI, my 11-year old nephew always says like this: 
"우와 이거 대박이네!" "우와, 이거 진짜 좋네!" 

I once heard him say "우와 삼촌 이거 좆나 멋지네!" 
I don't think his vocabulary is appropriate for his age and ask him not to say like that, he says
"우와 삼촌 이거 좆나 멋지네요!" I never heard him say "이거 진짜 좋군".


----------



## wonlon

kenjoluma said:


> I have to disagree with terredepomme. -네 is used by males as well. And it doesn't necessarily feel feminine at all.
> I am a guy, and I always say this. '네 그렇네요.' '맞네요' '좋네요'...
> 
> I found an article on this.
> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=081&aid=0001999069
> 
> According to the article, 네 gives more emphasis on surprise. And 네 doesn't go with -더- unlike 군.
> 
> I don't know why, but in spoken language, 네 is much much much (x10) more used than 군 (or its original form 구나).
> [EDIT] 군 or 구나 has some literary or poetic sense, I guess.
> 
> FYI, my 11-year old nephew always says like this:
> "우와 이거 대박이네!" "우와, 이거 진짜 좋네!"
> 
> I once heard him say "우와 삼촌 이거 좆나 멋지네!"
> I don't think his vocabulary is appropriate for his age and ask him not to say like that, he says
> "우와 삼촌 이거 좆나 멋지네요!" I never heard him say "이거 진짜 좋군".



One grammar book of mine says that 네 shows exclamation, and 군 shows strong exclamation, quite opposite to what the article from you mentioned. And another book says that 네  is more colloquial than 군, which is as* kenjoluma* mentioned.

And I just found a grammar book, which has a section that compares the two ending, which says:

***
네요 vs 군요:
They both show exclamation towards newly-known facts, but 군요 show that only "now" you understand something in the past, but 네요 is not used in this way. (都表示對初次得知的事實的感嘆，但-군요可以表示現在才明白的過去的某個事實，而-네요沒有這個用法。)

e.g. 
유미: 지난 주에 여기는 비가 많이 왔어요.
대성: 아, 그랬군요. / 그랬네요 . 

***

Actually I don't understand what the book says. Would you explain it further? And by the way, do you agree with the book?


----------



## vientito

i think 군 is employed when you realize something the first time and mildly surprised by that whereas 네 has a strong degree of exclamation.


----------



## wonlon

So far, I see there are opposing views about which one is stronger, so as Koreans see, what one is stronger?


----------



## kenjoluma

wonlon//
Your Chinese textbook is somewhat correct. But I think I may come up with something that disproves what it says. Hmm.
For example:

-지난 주에 여기는 비가 많이 왔어요.
-아 그랬군요.
-아 그랬네요.

I believe both are quite possible. I can say, in that context, "아 그랬네요", while looking at the muddy surface, learning from my observation that it was rainy last week, as well as hearing from a person next to me saying "지난 주에 여기는 비가 많이 왔어요."

One more thing I just came up is, 네 is used when you actually realize something by yourself. But 군 is used when someone or something tells you a story and then you know it.
In this sense, 네 is more internalized while 군 is rather externalized. (what?!)


----------



## sunflowershine

Based on my Korean grammar workbook, the meaning and usage of ~네요 and ~군요 is similar, both indicate what the speaker just realized.
However there is one subtle difference.

~네요 indicates that's what been realized or perceived is *contrary *to the expectation, while
~군요 simply expresses the immediate realization in a straightforward manner.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bonbon2023

wonlon said:


> One grammar book of mine says that 네 shows exclamation, and 군 shows strong exclamation No it's not.
> And another book says that 네 is more colloquial than 군 No, I don't think so.
> And I just found a grammar book, which has a section that compares the two ending, which says:
> 
> 
> ***
> -네요 vs -군요:
> They both show exclamation towards newly-known facts, but 군요 show that only "now" you understand something in the past, but 네요 is not used in this way. (都表示對初次得知的事實的感嘆，但-군요可以表示現在才明白的過去的某個事實，而-네요沒有這個用法。)
> 
> 
> e.g.
> 유미: 지난 주에 여기는 비가 많이 왔어요.
> 대성: 아, 그랬군요. / 그랬네요 .
> 
> 
> ***
> Actually I don't understand what the book says.


If I analyse morphemes of 그랬군요, there are 그렇-/-어/-었-/-군/요.
그래 is the conjugated form of 그렇다 if combines with ending -어. 
상대높임법 해라체 감탄형 -구나(its contraction is -군). 
Although I reveal the original form of each contraction, it's natural to use -군 in many situations.
그래 in your example is contraction of 그렇다.
요 is 종결보조사 following the final ending -구나(-군).

_-구나_
_(‘이다’의 어간, 형용사 어간 또는 어미 ‘-으시-’, ‘-었-’, ‘-겠-’ 뒤에 붙어) 해라할 자리나 혼잣말에 쓰여, 화자가 *새롭게 알게 된 사실에 주목*함을 나타내는 종결 어미. 흔히 감탄의 뜻이 수반된다._
_-네_
_해할 자리나 혼잣말에 쓰여, *지금 깨달은 일을 서술*하는 데 쓰이는 종결 어미. 흔히 감탄의 뜻이 드러난다._

The words in bold are key words for making the distinction between two. 


http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=28443300&directAnchor=s285978p182941
http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=4098900
http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=7428000
유미: 지난 주에 여기는 비가 많이 왔어요.
대성: 아, 그랬군요.  

유미 여기 비가 많이 오네요.
대성 (비를 보고 난 후)그렇네요.


----------



## Rance

지금 in "지금 깨달은 일을 서술" sounds somewhat misleading.
I don't think that new fact has to be realized at the point the speaker is speaking.
I think kenjoluma summed up pretty well and simple.

A: 어제 C랑 데이트 어땠어요? 
B: 그저 그랬네요.  (그랬군요 x) B is telling A about disappointing date happened previous day. 
or
B: C는 너무나도 아름다웠네요! (아름다웠군요 x)
A: 역시 그녀는 아름다웠군요! (아름다웠네요 x. A wasn't the one who saw C) 

D: B랑 C랑 어제 데이트했데! 
E: 아 그랬군요!   (그랬네요 x) 

By the way. I believe:
그렇네요(x) 그러네요(o)
But please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## bonbon2023

_
A: 어제 C랑 데이트 어땠어요? 
B: 그저 그랬네요. (그랬군요 x)
_
If the person B in above dialogue was saying 그저 그랬네요, not seeing the person A, the sentence having '-네' might be 하게체 having the 종결보조사 '요'.
그저 그랬네요 seems like *서술의 뜻* in this definition_: "-네 in 하게할 자리에 쓰여, 단순한 *서술의 뜻*을 나타내는 종결 어미."_
http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=7428000

Although I saw '-네' was used in this way on TV drama as a way of quite directly saying, I'm not used to using -네요 instead of -어요when I think I should use -어요. 


I think the following dialogue is not natural.
_B: C는 너무나도 아름다웠네요! (아름다웠군요 x)
A: 역시 그녀는 아름다웠군요! (아름다웠네요 x. A wasn't the one who saw C) 
_
The dialogue makes more sense in this way:
B: C는 너무나도 아름다웠어요!  (아름다웠군요 x)
A: 역시 그녀가 아름답다는 소문은 사실이었군요! (아름다웠네요 x. A wasn't the one who saw C) 

_
D: B랑 C랑 어제 데이트했데! 
E: 아 그랬군요! (그랬네요 x) 
_
It doesn't sound awkward, but if I was the person E, I would reply like this:
D: B랑 C랑 어제 데이트했대! 
E: 아 그랬어요? 
When saying something which was learnt from someone or something, ending -대 is used. 

As Rance pointed out, I spelled the 그러네요 wrong. 
 BTW, The conjugations of 그러다(그러하다) and 그렇다 are so difficult! 
유미 여기 비가 많이 오네요.
대성 (비를 보고 난 후) 그러네요. 그렇네요(x)


----------



## Superhero1

엄밀히 얘기하면, 부정부사 '너무'는 '정말'로 바꿔 사용해야 합니다. 근래 많은 국어 사용자들이 큰 구분 없이 사용하는 것처럼 보이나, 올바른 용법은 아닙니다.


----------

